# Bacon wrapped salmon & bacon wrapped shrimp



## bbqgoddess (Jun 22, 2008)

Not sure where to put this thread, fish non-fish or just bacon? LOL!
Here we go, I used ERAIN'S rum soaked salmon recipe (thx Erain) cut the salmon into smaller appetizer pieces and wrapped with bacon topped with dill


The shrimp...
I let the shrimp swim overnight in EVOO with fennel seed, dill and Gah'lic
sliced a plantain wrapped the shrimp and plantain with the bacon..now we are ready to smoke...just waiting for some room......

this is a work in progress


----------



## coyote (Jun 22, 2008)

are you using the plantain raw? or have you pre done something with it?
smoked plantain is great. and was it green or black (the plantain)?

you plans for the smoke sound great..

when you fire your caban boy can I take his place??


----------



## yard dog (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks good to me BBQG, never had shrimp like that before and the rum soaked salmon sounds interesting too. Keep us posted as it progresses.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 22, 2008)

are you using the plantain raw? or have you pre done something with it?
smoked plantain is great. and was it green or black (the plantain)?

you plans for the smoke sound great..

when you fire your caban boy can I take his place??

plantain was raw and was yellow, I don;t like the sweetness of the black, black ones, I prefer the green ones fried, I almost fried this one then said forget it, try it a new way..so there it is...

LOL! My cabana boy is only here for 3 more years then off to either college or Air force...If you can take care of his new snake you have the job!!!


----------



## erain (Jun 22, 2008)

sounds xlent kelly, hopeyou saved a piece or two w/o bacon to compare. i wud be really intrested in that!!! and the shrimp on a plaintain, sounds good too. keep us informed!!!!


----------



## coyote (Jun 22, 2008)

lol...we can smoke the snake..I hear it is excellent that way with plantain and rice..


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 22, 2008)

Great looking smokes so far, BBQG. Always throwing in something "original" into the mix! Am anxious to see how the shrimp wrapped plantains turn out. Good luck!


----------



## yard dog (Jun 23, 2008)

What, no Qview, no updates
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ??? Geeese yer killin' us. 

Guessin yer to busy eatin' to post. Bet it turned out great, and thanks for the pics and the new idea for shrimp and salmon. I'll have to try that myself as soon as I can find some plantains.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 23, 2008)

I have had some problems getting on the forum...
I took the shrimp and gave them a quick fry to crisp the bacon, same with the salmon wrapped pieces. I did however have rave reviews and the platanos (plantain) was such an amazing little tid bit of flavor and texture, wow! they were gone in seconds...

here are the shrimp after crisping them up..



here is the salmon after crisping them up....



the salmon was so amazing with the rum soak then the bacon...WOW!!
I wish I could send you all a piece! you have to try Erains rum soak..omg!! to die for!! thanks again ERAIN!!


----------



## gobbledot (Jun 23, 2008)

dang cant wait to fire the ole smoker and put some salmon on. you guys are killing me..... Great lookin smoke bbq goddess. Thanks for the qview tooooo...


----------



## erain (Jun 23, 2008)

glad u like kelly!!!! has been a fav of mine for  years. inteesting with the bacon, i kind of wondering about the plaintains-never had one so mebe i need to expand my horizons and try some. great job,great qview!!!


----------



## ronp (Jun 23, 2008)

Beautiful food, yum, Yum.

Great job and thanks for posting the QVIEW.


----------

